# Suggestions. No hops beer.



## arpie12008 (15/11/15)

After bottling I have discovered that I left the hops out of my "beer". Yes! all of it. Somehow in my process it didnt go in. Any ideas what it will taste like and suggestions what to do. I thought of putting "bitters"in the glass like they use in "lemon lime and bitters"??? Surely someone else has done a similar thing. Please don't laugh too hard.


----------



## Futur (15/11/15)

You could dry hop to add flavor, but that isn't going to add bitterness unfortunately.

If your yeast is still healthy and you keg, to add bitterness you could do a smaller boil made with possibly DME whilst adding a large quantity of hop additions for your recipe. Add this to your batch and let it ferment at the correct temperature to finish up and you should still maintain your gravity and now have your added bitterness.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/11/15)

Isn't that called Gruit, beer brewed without hops? I believe they would use Mugwort for bittering in those days.


----------



## TimT (15/11/15)

It'll be fine. You've just made an old-school ale. Hopping wasn't always as widespread as it is now. Maybe drink it fresh just in case, and if you don't like the taste (you'll notice more sweet and sour, the yeasty and sugary flavours that hops tend to mask) you can add a spice when you pour it.


----------



## QldKev (15/11/15)

I'd try some isohops/hop oil for it. A drop in the glass


----------



## TimT (15/11/15)

Gruit was the medieval style - it essentially meant beer made with a combination of herbs. The basic gruit combo was yarrow, bog myrtle and wild rosemary, but there were many other combos - and they probably varied from house to house and village to village anyway. Nowadays brewers often use 'gruit' as shorthand for any herbal ale/ale made without hops, but that probably doesn't represent how medieval brewers thought of the term 'gruit': a singular herb didn't make a gruit - it was a combo. It's possible hops made it into some gruit combos, too. 

Mugwort was a common gruit herb, true. It's a good one.


----------



## nosco (15/11/15)

Iso hops work but go easy as it can be a bit harsh. It will cloud up your beer for a bit but it will settle after a bit.You could also try and re boil a litre or so of the beer and put it in a french coffe press. Or you could get some hop shots from Yob and do some experimenting with some warmed up beer added to the main batch.


----------



## Kev R (15/11/15)

As you have bottled as apposed to keging your options are probably limited to treatment after serving, unless you want to open them all, put the beer back into the fermenter boil some hops to make a hop tea add to the fermenter. I think you will need to let it ferment your priming sugars before re priming and bottling. All this re handling could increase the chance of infection .
I would let it condition and see what it's like before feeding the lawn. What you could learn by tasting might be valuable.
look into the history of beer making as lots of stuff was used before using hops,herbs spices ect.and these might be more sutible for adding to the glass at serving than hops.
Remember some good stuff over the ages has been stumbled on because of mistakes and accidents. 
Keep us posted i for one are interested in how it turns out


----------



## danestead (15/11/15)

Isohop or hop extract. It'll taste like a commercial swill!


----------



## Vini2ton (15/11/15)

Buy a flash bottle of scotch and use it to clean the palate after each wee dram. You won't regret it. Ye olden days stuff. Oh and wear a kilt.


----------



## arpie12008 (15/11/15)

QldKev said:


> I'd try some isohops/hop oil for it. A drop in the glass


I looked at "hop extract" and that looks like a possibility but the amount is a bit of a worry 33/1000ml per 330ml bottle. Not sure how to measure an amount like that. Perhaps dilute and add ?? a few drops.


----------



## arpie12008 (15/11/15)

Vini2ton said:


> Buy a flash bottle of scotch and use it to clean the palate after each wee dram. You won't regret it. Ye olden days stuff. Oh and wear a kilt.


I like the way you think. :kooi: :kooi:


----------



## TimT (15/11/15)

If you don't like the taste you can also do things like 
1) use it in cooking. 
2) use it to make a mulled ale or buttered beer. The lack of hops is actually something of an advantage in these cases as it gives you a more neutral base to work from, and anyway, you can add hops while doing the mulling/heating. 
3) Slug traps for the garden. (Look up slug pub).


----------



## arpie12008 (15/11/15)

danestead said:


> Isohop or hop extract. It'll taste like a commercial swill!


I can live with it tasting like a commercial swill. Just don't really want to throw it out. I do too much of that already. I like experimenting and go by the "if one is good then ten will be fantastic" school of thought.......Normally doesn't work.


----------



## nosco (15/11/15)

It works alright. Just be sparring . 2 or 3 drops to start. It tastes alright but not a smooth bitterness. The main problem is that putting it into cold beer makes it coagulate so youll have to stir it a bit but it never mixes fully. Makes the beer cloudy too but no big deal. Better than tipping out beer. Since you bottles it though you have any many methods to try as you have bottles


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/15)

and make another beer and remember to put the bloody hops in. :chug:


----------



## mr_wibble (16/11/15)

It's harsh, but i think you should dump it - or at least not drink it.
It's not worth keeping bad beer.

The more pain, the less chance of forgetting the hops next batch.


----------



## skb (16/11/15)

Maybe I have had a few many (in London pub right now) but the thing I want to know is what does it taste like


----------



## Mardoo (16/11/15)

[quote name="arpie12008" post="1332834" timestamp="1447584013"I like experimenting and go by the "if one is good then ten will be fantastic" school of thought.......Normally doesn't work.[/quote]
Ha! I used to be from more-must-be-better school of thought too, in cooking. Learned my lesson with 10 ghost chiles instead of one  Good one to drop.


----------



## TimT (16/11/15)

Keep it as a test beer so you can compare hop flavoured beer to a 'neutral' flavoured beer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/15)

Put a drop of cannabis oil in it and you won't give a shit.


----------



## skb (16/11/15)

I have to say if it is not off (and I don't know the flavour) it would be great to blend especially if you keg. I assume it is sweet so with a IPA it would be a PA. if you have never blends do it in a glass but you will be amazed with how good a blended beer can be.. Let's face it the best sours are blended


----------



## Mattrox (16/11/15)

3 words.

Beer butt chicken.


----------



## antiphile (16/11/15)

If a bit of philanthropy flows through you veins, you could donate it to your local AA organiser to be used in aversion therapy.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

skb said:


> Maybe I have had a few many (in London pub right now) but the thing I want to know is what does it taste like


I only put it in bottles yesterday so it needs to age/carbonate for a few weks before I will know. I should have had a taste straight out the fermenter but to me they all taste terrible that way.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

TimT said:


> Keep it as a test beer so you can compare hop flavoured beer to a 'neutral' flavoured beer.


Must admit that I have always wondered what it would taste like as a comparison. Trouble with this particular one is there are lots of firsts and unknowns in it so a bit hard to know what causes what. We will see???


----------



## TimT (16/11/15)

Depends how much you made of course but you could always use some to experiment with. Add hop essence to some, herbs to others, drink others straight, use some for cooking....


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

Mattrox said:


> 3 words.
> 
> Beer butt chicken.


I'm a bit slow. Care to explain. You lost me.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

TimT said:


> Depends how much you made of course but you could always use some to experiment with. Add hop essence to some, herbs to others, drink others straight, use some for cooking....


It ended up at around 25 litres and it was an experiment to start with just not the one it turned out as. It's my first BIAB, it's my first "All Grain", the base grain which I used is an unknown (Free gift) and can't get again type. The recipe is one I made up playing around on one of those brewmate type programs. So all in all there was lots which could go wrong and I certainly didn't need to do something stupid to add to the possibilities. The upside is I have enough grain to do another batch the same. With hops this time.


----------



## nosco (16/11/15)

Beer can chicken? I think the beer needs to be in a can for that.


----------



## welly2 (16/11/15)

Is it too late to distill it and make a whisky from it?? 

Of course, you'd need a still.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

welly2 said:


> Is it too late to distill it and make a whisky from it??
> 
> Of course, you'd need a still.


HHMM!! might have to invest in one of those. My lawn has never been this healthy and green from all the beer and trub thrown on it lately.


----------



## antiphile (16/11/15)

welly2 said:


> ...you'd need _a still_.


/me ducks to avoid the fallout from someone using a banned phrase.


----------



## TheBigD (16/11/15)

brew an ipa and mix it in the glass


----------



## Mattrox (16/11/15)

arpie12008 said:


> I'm a bit slow. Care to explain. You lost me.


http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chicken-recipes/beer-butt-chicken/


----------



## TimT (16/11/15)

welly2 said:


> _you'd need a still._


_/me ducks to avoid the fallout from someone using a banned phrase._

It's still up there. Maybe the invigilators are feeling a bit still today.


----------



## dannymars (16/11/15)

I regularly brew with no hops... 

but that's sour beers, with mixed ferments and aged for a very long time....


----------



## danestead (16/11/15)

arpie12008 said:


> I looked at "hop extract" and that looks like a possibility but the amount is a bit of a worry 33/1000ml per 330ml bottle. Not sure how to measure an amount like that. Perhaps dilute and add ?? a few drops.


I have 1mL syringes which I used for various stuff. They are marked every 0.01mL. Maybe try a pharmacy.


----------



## WhiteLomu (16/11/15)

arpie12008 said:


> HHMM!! might have to invest in one of those. My lawn has never been this healthy and green from all the beer and trub thrown on it lately.


How many batches have you thrown out already?


----------



## WhiteLomu (16/11/15)

arpie12008 said:


> It ended up at around 25 litres and it was an experiment to start with just not the one it turned out as. It's my first BIAB, it's my first "All Grain", the base grain which I used is an unknown (Free gift) and can't get again type. The recipe is one I made up playing around on one of those brewmate type programs. So all in all there was lots which could go wrong and I certainly didn't need to do something stupid to add to the possibilities. The upside is I have enough grain to do another batch the same. With hops this time.


Maybe the grain isn't even malted.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

WhiteLomu said:


> How many batches have you thrown out already?


Thrown two out this year plus the trub left over from the fermenters goes straight on the lawn every time. I don't know if this is why but my lawn has never been this green in 20 years. The beers were undrinkable. The most positive comment I got about one was "it would make a good cough mixture"


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

WhiteLomu said:


> Maybe the grain isn't even malted.


Grain was definitely malted. I know that much.


----------



## arpie12008 (16/11/15)

Mattrox said:


> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chicken-recipes/beer-butt-chicken/


I have a can/chook holder just for that recipe. I have never tried it. It gets used as a bottle rack for drying bottles after use. Upside down as in the photo. Thanks. I will have to try it now.


----------



## berto (17/11/15)

Let it run it's course. If it turns out a little rough I'd recommend a bottle of stones green ginger wine to mix with it as you go for a good ginger beer.


----------



## arpie12008 (29/11/15)

Update!! Cracked the first one today. To say I'm surprised is not even close. What I had in mind was nothing like this. Unfortunately my description won't come close to being helpful but here goes. NOT sweet, more like a cider than anything. Tarty, effervescent, sour. My wife says "sherbet" which makes some sense cause its got this tickle on your tongue but like I said not sweet. Also not gassy like its been over carbonated. This fizzy is different. I will try get somebody else to test it who can hopefully describe it better. At the end of the day I have drunk the whole pint which I couldnt do with other beers I have brewed so its not too bad. It's definitely not beer no matter whats in it but I do think there will be someone who will enjoy drinking it. Just got to find that person. 
Cheers. 
Rodney.
PS. Just opened another so ..........yeah I'm wierd. It's drinkable ....Just.


----------



## Mr B (29/11/15)

arpie12008 said:


> Update!! Cracked the first one today. To say I'm surprised is not even close. What I had in mind was nothing like this. Unfortunately my description won't come close to being helpful but here goes. NOT sweet, more like a cider than anything. Tarty, effervescent, sour. My wife says "sherbet" which makes some sense cause its got this tickle on your tongue but like I said not sweet. Also not gassy like its been over carbonated. This fizzy is different. I will try get somebody else to test it who can hopefully describe it better. At the end of the day I have drunk the whole pint which I couldnt do with other beers I have brewed so its not too bad. It's definitely not beer no matter whats in it but I do think there will be someone who will enjoy drinking it. Just got to find that person.
> Cheers.
> Rodney.
> PS. Just opened another so ..........yeah I'm wierd. It's drinkable ....Just.



Mmmmm, interesting.

Can you post a picture of the taste?

Just kidding. Keep on keeping on, with a bit of practice you will make some cracking craft beers - no doubt of the interesting variety


----------



## arpie12008 (3/12/15)

Had about 1/2 dozen of them now and really like them. Certainly not in a beer way but the sour taste is nice. Every mouthfull kinda surprises you. Had someone else try one today. Said it tasted of acid. Suggested it was possibly Tartric acid which he seemed to think is part of the beer making process (fermentation). I wouldnt have a clue about that but perhaps someone here might know a bit more about this. Anyway, I'm not suggesting this is the next breakthrough in beer or anything but I think I personally would make it again, as strange as that sounds.


----------



## Wall (4/12/15)

Give it a few years and it might be really interesting.
There was a Chimay Red that has been sitting in my fridge for at least 12 months because it was really stale when my mate brought them round so didn't get drunk.
Last night I opened it for no good reason and was amazed at how good it tasted. Nothing like Chimay but tasted like cherry and a sour ale.
Was actually almost enjoyable...... But I'm stupid for sour beer so possibly overselling it.
Point being if it's tasting sour now age shit out of a few, you may have a desirable infection.


----------



## arpie12008 (20/12/15)

At this stage it has become my first choice on hot nights. Only problem is anything else tastes really bad after having one of these. The sour flavour is really intense. I hope its not an infection that has caused it as someone has suggested. I WILL be trying to make it again. Please note that I do have very strange tastes so not suggesting anyone else tries this.


----------



## Brewhart (28/12/15)

A Brewery close to home (one of the oldest in the country I believe) brews with I quote ' the holy trinity of ingredients' which I thought was malt hops and yeast but no - they use malt yeast and water only in all there ales. 
Needless to say I've never been to a brewery that sells so much wine!


----------



## arpie12008 (28/12/15)

Brewhart said:


> A Brewery close to home (one of the oldest in the country I believe) brews with I quote ' the holy trinity of ingredients' which I thought was malt hops and yeast but no - they use malt yeast and water only in all there ales.
> Needless to say I've never been to a brewery that sells so much wine!


Care to share a bit more info?? Name of brewery and near what location would be nice please. I would like to try some. Thanks.


----------

